# re-install windows on dell inspiron 6000



## Longste (Mar 30, 2006)

I need to re-install windows on my dell inspiron 6000 but they didnt give me any disks and my system restore isnt working.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See this for how to request replacement Reinstall discs


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you have a recovery partition on your hard drive?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Just found a newer page for Requesting replacement Install CD's:

http://support.dell.com/support/top...ackupcd_form?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&redirect=1


----------



## Longste (Mar 30, 2006)

I found the recovery part in my computer and used it to reset everything. Everything is working fine now!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Outstanding! ! 

You might still want to order the Reinstalation discs for future use should the drive fail.


----------

